

Surprise: Most Top Donors Lean Strongly Democrat - kudwitt
http://www.opensecrets.org/orgs/list.php?order=A

======
functionoid
No surprises here. Unions give to democrats who support them after getting
elected, its a vicious cycle. And many of them are government unions using tax
payer money, go figure. Big corporations always stay on the fence as they do
not want to be on one side if the other side gets the reign.

------
guelo
All that chart shows is that unions give more to Democrats, which is not
surprising. But there is no way that I'm going to believe that unions give
orders of magnitude more money than corporations. I'm not a campaign finance
expert but what I would guess that this is showing that there is some loophole
in transparency laws that is being exploited by corps, or that this chart
isn't capturing some important source of money.

~~~
Krylez
I get your skepticism, but are your really going to give more weight to the
theoretical omitted data in your mind just to quell your own cognitive
dissonance?

~~~
guelo
There are different ways money are pooled and complicated reporting
requirements. If you think Republicans are just peachy than you are an idiot.

